# SSL-Verbindung + Zertifikat



## pchilfe (13. Mai 2008)

Liebe Freunde,

Ich habe das folgende Problem:

Für meine Webseite habe Ich ein Zertifikat gekauft, die nur für ein Domain gültig ist, um eine gültige SSL-Verbindung aufbauen zu können.

Das Zertifikat liegt auf dem Server und ist nur gültig für das Domain:  meinDomain.com

Ich besetze aber mehrer Domaine: meinDomain.de, meinDomain.net, meinDomain.fr

Beim Login oder Registrierung wird die SSL-Verbinfung über meinDomain.com. In der Loginseite erscheint im Header meinDomain.com. Wenn jemand sich über meinDomain.de verbindet, erscheint im Header der Seite nach dem Login meinDomain.com, weil die SSL über meinDomain.com passiert.

Wie kann ich es so machen, wenn jemand sich egal über welcher Domain mit meiner Seite verbindet, dass nach der SSL-Verbindung, das Domain im Header erscheint, was man gewählt hatte.

Beispiel:

Problem: 
http://www.meinDomain.de --> SSL über meinDomain.com Login --> Header http://www.meinDomain.com/Login/index.php

Ziel:
http://www.meinDomain.de --> SSL über meinDomain.com Login --> Header http://www.meinDomain.de/login/index.php

Im PHP-Login verweise ich nach dem Login auf: 
header("Location: http://www.meinDomain.de/login/index.php") funktioniert aber nicht.

Was kann ich tun. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Gumbo (13. Mai 2008)

Du könntest die Rückkehradresse in der URL oder dem Formular übergeben.


----------



## pchilfe (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich lese die Adresse die man gewählt hat mit : 

$strAdresse = http://".$_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"]

Auf der Hauptseite schicke ich die Logindaten per POST an 

https://meinDomain.com/login.php

Nach erfolgreicher Überprüfung der Logindaten rufe ich die Seite:

header("Location: $strAdresse/login/index.php");

funcktioniert aber nicht. 

Was meinst du Rückkehradresse kannst du mir ein Beispiel geben.

Danke sehr


----------



## Gumbo (13. Mai 2008)

Trag doch einfach die Rückkehradresse ins Formular ein:
	
	
	



```
<input type="hidden" name="r" value="<?php echo htmlspechialchars('http'.(isset($_SERVER['REQUEST_METHOD'])?'s':'').'://'.$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'].$_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']); ?>">
```
Und dann schließlich:
	
	
	



```
header('Location: '.$_POST['r']);
exit;
```


----------



## andro13 (13. Mai 2008)

wieso schickst du ihn von einer login-seite zur nächsten?
ähm, ja wenn hinter den ganzen domains ein server hängt kannst du den benutzer auf der com-seite einloggen (datenbank) und leitest ihn dann auf die entsprechende tld weiter...

Mfg androphinx


----------



## pchilfe (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Das mache ich ja. Ich lasse den benutzer auf der .com seite einlogen und dann leite ich ihn an die entsprechende Seite nachdem login. Das Problem ist:

Wenn der Benutzer sich mit der Seite über die Adresse: zum Beispiel: http://www.meinDomain.de und dann sich einlogen will, startet die SSL-Verbindung über http://www.meinDomain.com und dann wird die Seite nachdem login angezeigt.

Im Browser steht dann die Adresse: http://www.meinDomain.com und nicht http://www.meinDomain.de und wenn ich die Adresse http://www.meinDomain.de im Browser eintrage dann brecht der Loginvorgang was ich den grund nicht verstehe.

Warum? hängt das von Apache 2.0 

Gruss ..
pchilfe


----------



## Gumbo (14. Mai 2008)

Was mir gerade auffällt: Was genau passiert beim Login beziehungsweise wie und wo speicherst du diesen Status? Cookies kannst du hier vergessen, da diese domain-gebunden sind.


----------



## andro13 (15. Mai 2008)

aaahhh, genau: geb mit der URL eine eindeutige id mit, die du in der datenbank speicherst, und wenn er dann auf die de seite kommt, wird ein login-cookie anhand von dieser id abgegeben...

Mfg androphinx


----------

